# Anyone Know?



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Anyone know what size traction tires fits LGB's Sumpter Valley and Uintah 2-6-6-2's?*

*Bob*


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, no one knows.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

rpc7271, "Nope, no one knows." 

Are you sure you can answer for EVERY 6,602,224,175ish person in the world? I don't think you have that ability...... 

Bob, measure one of the drivers. If it is 46.5mm, then it is LGB part #69184. If it is 37.5mm, then it is LGB part #69104.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Snoq Pass:*

*Thank-you for your timely information. It helps greatly. Now to find what are certainly LGB items that must surely be getting scarce.*

*As for rpc7271, you seem to be sadly misinformed. Why not flip over to Large Scale Central and enter your snide remarks? They would not only be expected but they would be welcomed.*

*Again, thanks Snoq Pass.*

*Bob*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
I will measure the wheel diameter on my Sumpter valley tomorrow.
Jim C.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey rpc
if you don't have anything useful to say don't say anything


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thank-you, Jim C., though it may not now be necessary. As I continued to ponder this matter today, I eventually recalled that an LGB representative once told me the company put traction tires on only two sizes of wheels (I think). Anyway, an earlier contributor to this thread helpfully stated those two sizes and while I don't have either mallet in front of me it should be pretty easy to resolve the question when comparing the two tires. I've got to round up both sizes. Nonetheless, your offer is much appreciated. If you roll the old girl over though, please confirm that traction tires are only on the front drivers of the rear set of wheels. I;m a bit perplexed why the Uintah, which is basically the same mechanism as the Sumpter Valley does not follow the same practice. It appears a traction tire is only mounted on the rear left side of the rear set of drivers. Curious, unless I don't know what I'm talking about but for the life of me I do not feel a traction groove on the corresponding right side. Gratefully, Bob*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you really need traction tires? Can you run with out them? 

I don't think I have any on my engines.

Are they only on Steam Engines?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

They are found on diesels too. I have a USA trains 44 tonner with traction tires, and an LGB 4 wheel diesel with traction tires. I haven't tried running either without the tires. I don't think you could, because the wheel is notched to hold the tire


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many LGB, Aristocraft, USA train Locos have traction tires. 

I just found the 37.5mm LGB tires at a store. 

They have some packages left. 

E-bay has them also.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, no one knows. 




Alas. We're doomed. 

C'mon guys, get a sense of humor.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert Fasnacht on 11/05/2008 5:28 PM


*As for rpc7271, you seem to be sadly misinformed. Why not flip over to Large Scale Central and enter your snide remarks? They would not only be expected but they would be welcomed.*

*Bob* 



Sigh


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

I flipped my SV over today. The drivers are 1.475in. or 37.5mm. The traction tires are on both sides of the front pair of the rear motor block. Incidentally, the front pair of drivers on the front motor block show lots more wear than all other drivers and don't use traction tires. 

BTW...... If anyone has a spare set of the 37.5mm tires, the ones on my SV are starting to look weather checked and probably won't last too long. I sure would like to get my hands on a spare pair. 

My Mikado uses 55.78(?)mm tires. If anyone finds or has extras of these, I would like to get them also.

If you have these tires available or know an easy source, please email me at [email protected] , or go to my profile and send an email from there. 


Jim Carter


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, “C’mon guys, get a sense of humor.” 

I figured that he was being sarcastic (at least I hope he was). However, you have to look at this statement (and any for that matter) from a different point of view. The reason you do this is every person in the world sees things differently than the person next to them. You don’t want to offend somebody by mistake do you? So, look at the statement from the point of view as if this is your very first time on the forum. Now does seeing somebody ask a question and the very first response is “nope, no one knows”. Does this seem like a helpful and encouraging thing to see? No, it doesn’t. The reason is that statement shows that (#1) (as it states) nobody on the entire forum knows the answer and (#2) nobody is even willing to help you find the answer. I know that if I had seen this when I was first looking into G-Scale I would have stopped right then and moved to another scale or hobby. This is not what we want. That is why when somebody asks a question and you have nothing helpful to say, then don’t say anything. Now, if he had said “nope, I don’t know”, then that would be a whole different story cause he is talking about himself, not answering for the entire forum’s community. 

Anyway, about running a locomotive without putting in the traction tire. Simply, no you cannot. Either put in a new traction tire or replace the wheel with a non-traction tire wheel. The reason is that a wheel that is suppose to have a traction tire has a groove cut into the tire to keep the rubber traction tire in place. If you remove that rubber traction tire, the wheel will then "sink" into the rail and cause considerable damage to the motor block. I have a couple of LGB F-7As that lost their traction tires while running, and the motors and a few gears on them are shot. The problem wasn't caught because it was on an overhead layout that runs in a restaurant.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Moderator John J.*

*If you own a locomotive that was designed to function with traction tires, the answer to your question is most assuredly, "Yes." While the locomotive may seem to be running properly, it is not really doing so because you are now beginning to run on parts of the driver that should have been supported by the traction tire. Furthermore, and this is crucial, running a locomotive without a traction tire may cause fatal wear and tear on the driver. The groove machined into the driver to accept the thickness of the traction tire is very fine and could easily be nicked or damaged to the point where it no longer allows a traction tire to seat properly.*

*The use of traction tires in G-scale has been around for as long as I can remember--even with my senior moments. Aristo-Craft's early locomotives had traction tires but that company has now abandoned that practice. LGB and USAT continue to make locomotives, both steam and diesel, that make widespread use of traction tires.*

*This business of traction tires is all part of paying attention and preventive maintenance. To some, I suppose, it is a needless bother but I actually like locomotives that employ traction tires because it allows me to pull much longer trains. Overstraining the mechanism because of increased friction? Who knows but its fun watch the locomotive actually doing its thing.*

*Bob*


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jim:*

*I have an immediate solution and a future solotion regarding both sizes of LGB traction tires. I have responded through the email address you provided. If not rec'd, contact me directly at [email protected].*

*Bob*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
I got your email and have replied.
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not flip over to Large Scale Central and enter your snide remarks? They would not only be expected but they would be welcomed.


I also frequent LSC and find that comment puzzling.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Hayward, "I also frequent LSC and find that comment puzzling." 

As a note, I am not trying to start anything; I am just stating what I observe. 

The few times I have been to LSC, I have found the people there to somewhat unfriendly. It seems like in order to be "a part of group", you had to be "accepted". And until then, you are ignored. The reason I say that, is that I have asked a few question there and none of them have been answered. That is why I stay here at mylargescale. The community is friendly and willing to answer questions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to agree that MLS seems friendlier. That's why I do the majority of my posting here. 

But I took the "no one knows" post as a joke, not nasty. Now, if it was me, I would at least put a smiley on it, to TRY to ensure it was taken that way, but no one is perfect. 

The written word is a much more difficult medium that the spoken language, in terms of presenting the "tone", and it's TOUGH to put emotion into words correctly, and even TOUGHER to get your "tone" over to everyone. 

So, I try to cut people slack, the first time, maybe it was a mistake. Repeated nasty replies, well then, the real intention comes out. 

just my two cents. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gents, 

I too frequent both of these boards, and have found both of them to be both friendly and very informative. I don't post a lot because I seem to be able to answer most of my questions (for now anyway) by reading what already exists. Maybe because I am relatively new to these forums I don't have the same 'feeling' that the more senior members have. I also see names on this forum I don't see on the other, I see names on the other I don't see here, and I see some same names on both (same person I hope). 

Greg, you are very right in your evaluation that written work is much harder (and requires many more words) to include 'tone' as you call it. 

Personally, I would have ignored the comment, or as Snoq Pass said earlier - maybe it was just meant sarcastically. 

Bob


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

David Watts at Watts Train Shop in Zionsville, In. may have some in stock...call 1-800-LGB-POLA and ask for Dave.


----------

